# I finally understand it all...



## Ed_Norton (Apr 26, 2007)

The past few days this incredible knowledge has imbedded itself in my consciousness. We all seek approval and we all know that seeking it is a waste of time, but just reading through this Tao Te Ching translation, it finally has sunk in

http://www.centertao.org/commentary.php?c=1

We anxious because we seek approval. We want that approval to feel at ease. What I've finally come to understand, and when I mean understand, I mean in the deepest, truest sense, is that what ever we seek ultimately will die and we will seek another action. Action begets action...

I used to be so unhappy and think that if I just had approval, my life would be great. If I just had this job, I would happy. What I know now looking at my past, is that everytime I get what I've wanted, the satisfaction lasts only so long and then it's off to the next thing.

Knowing that nothing can make me content, has made me content.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey I'm so glad Ed_Norton, that you learned an aspect that has been riddling you. 

Not to thrash your insight completely but I strongly feel I want approval. I feel like it's need for me. That's all I want to say.

Anyway, I've read the Tao Te Ching a few times with also deep reflection. I think it was the Stephen Mitchell translation. To me it expresses a mystical "way of life" or a "nonattachment way of life" though for me (always for me, have to speak for myself) though there's this feeling of needs that it doesn't understand. Anyway forget it I'm probably going off to some long journal entry hoping to understand an aspect of myself better so I guess I'll leave it at t

Anyway good insight. That's great you feel so much wholer of accepting your True Self more.

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## Ed_Norton (Apr 26, 2007)

That's the whole point. Whatever you want or desire, is never going to make you truly happy. It may help for a brief period, but then the feeling of lack will settle back in. Think back over your life and see the pattern. It's pretty amazing. Best of luck to everyone here. This is my last post on this site, thanks for all your help!


----------



## Blackhole105 (Nov 28, 2007)

I totally agree, I've come so far from a couple years ago, but I'm still not content at all.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

yea....i guess thats true to an extent....i seek more approval from myself though....like, if i set a goal that i want to conquore, and i fail...then i feel ****ty, but if i see someone see me fail, i could really give a ****...lmao...

but yea, i guess its kindof true....i seek more approval of my own actions though.......


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

> Knowing that nothing can make me content, has made me content.


This is a self-contradiction.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> > Knowing that nothing can make me content, has made me content.
> 
> 
> This is a self-contradiction.


yes...this contracts...so that expands


----------



## Lilfly (Feb 16, 2007)

Yea.. The Four Noble Truths, baby!


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

Have you read Wayne Dyer's take on the Tao Te Ching? It's called "Change your thoughts - Change your life: Living the wisdom of the Tao".


----------



## trewlaneyy (Aug 24, 2007)

What great posts! Thanks for the reminder, I'm glad the Tao has helped other people, too! That's my biggest challenge: Being content with myself and not caring if others approve or disapprove of me. I take it step by step though, and it helps a ton. 

I also like the Toltec (might be spelled wrong), another ancient tradition that emphasizes that it's our world, and the rest might as well be an illusion--we're the directors.


----------

